# The Secret and the Truth of the Ages by Mark Cordova



## ishlikesortof (Feb 24, 2012)

I've recently read a book that has changed my outlook on life all together. I seriously suggest anyone who is interested in philosophy and anyone out there who knows about the Nag Hammadi library go check this book out. 

The Secret and the Truth of the Ages by Mark Cordova

I give it 5 stars.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome to KindleBoards, ishlikesortof, and congratulations on your book! 

It's always good to add new members and new authors. Since you're new here it's possible you've not yet had time to review our Forum Decorum. Among other things it states that self-promotion, of any sort, by authors or their agents is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar. Because of this, I've moved your post about your book and created it as its own topic in the Book Bazaar per our forum guidelines for authors.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send a PM to Ann, Betsy and me if you have any questions.

Geoffrey
Book Corner Moderator
Welcome to the KindleBoards!


----------

